# Lavender Chiffon Redfoot Food



## Redfoot NERD (May 23, 2008)

From the looks of things there will be at least 3-4 more blooms this week-end. Again.. I bought these with _several_ buds on them. White Chiffon coming soon..












"Proven Winners" Rose of Sharon.. Hibiscus syriacus [ Althea ] 'Notwoodone'

nerd


----------



## Itort (May 23, 2008)

Looks like the redfoots get chiffon "cake" for turtle day. LOL Mine only got a 12" plantain plant (did'nt last long).


----------



## Crazy1 (May 24, 2008)

Terry, what a gorgeous color and beautiful flower. Yum


----------

